# Third attempt at time lapse



## Hackerman (Dec 13, 2017)

This one turned out a little better. At least the camera wasn't moving all over. LOL

Still needs work. 

View attachment Raspberrytl800-3.gif


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2017)

Great job Hackerman!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 14, 2017)

Very nice, Im surprised there were no arms or hands captured in there will trimming and tucking...


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 14, 2017)

I cropped this up and made it a little smaller. Took off some of the yellow sticky annoyance. 

View attachment Raspberrytlcropped-3.gif


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 16, 2017)

cool


----------



## chrismitchell31 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> I cropped this up and made it a little smaller. Took off some of the yellow sticky annoyance.





 Nice work Hackerman [emoji122] what strain and genetics you running there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDOGG (Nov 28, 2018)

Super cool video. Thanks for the share.


----------

